# New kid in town



## HenrietteW (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello. Nice to be here.
Now, the best way of introducing oneself is presenting one's work.
So here's a painting I did about 10 days ago.
R&R is welcome. Tell me what you think.


----------



## bubumo (Aug 6, 2014)

so expressive!!! great!


----------



## Gucwavienne (Jun 12, 2014)

Great Work !


----------



## sarahgren88 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## AnnaM (Oct 23, 2014)

style face paint as El Greco love it


----------



## vd90 (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful painting, artists are gem


----------



## SSFT (Dec 10, 2014)

he seems to be scary man


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Henritta. This picture is awesome but it gives me such a sad feeling to look at the face. I'm new here, just started about 15 minutes ago on this forum and haven't figured out how to post a new thread to introduce myself. I'm new to painting also and am looking for people with like interests to talk to and ask questions.


----------

